# Rule 10 and rule 18?



## JohnnyJupiter (Aug 22, 2012)

Situation: Two Beetlecats approaching the leeward mark, both running by the lee. The mark will be taken to port. Inside the zone, boat A is on port tack and is the inside boat with an overlap on boat B. Boat B is on starboard tack. Boat B (outside boat) calls "Starboard!" and bumps into boat A; B's port rail hits A's starboard rail, a light tap/rub, no damage, no change of course by either boat.

Question: Which rule 'trumps'? Rule 10 says boat B (outside boat) has rights because B is on starboard. Rule 18 says boat A (inside overlapped boat) must be given mark room. As I understand from reading the rules, rule 18 applies because there is an overlap in the zone and therefore the outside boat must give the inside boat mark room.

I've attached a drawing, there's actually a third boat (boat C) inside of both A and B.

Thanks for helping a newbie racer trying to understand the rules! I'd be glad to provide any other useful information.

Fair winds.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome to SailNut JJ.

While I do race I'm not a rule maven. 
I would think that while there is an overlap at a mark that rule 18 is the rule to follow.
I've been wrong about the racing rules before though.
See how you do with this online quiz: Regelspiel Uli Finckh


----------



## msmith10 (Feb 28, 2009)

I think Caleb is right. Overlap established, A must be given room. If A tried to force B away from the mark then I think B would have an argument but if B is pressing the issue, then I think the overlap rule would prevail.


----------



## johnnyquest37 (Feb 16, 2012)

Neither am I an expert, but it seems to me that Boat B broke rule 18 and rule 14.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Boat A - the inside boat which had an overlap at entering the 3-boatlength zone IS entitled to room at the mark, regardless of their being on port tack. Even though they're on starboard, Boat B, the outside boat, is required by rule 18 to provide sufficient room for A to round the mark in a seamanlike manner under the prevailing conditions. (I think this wording comes from an appeal I read somewhere. Boat A might need more room in 15' seas than in smooth water, for example.) As stated in Section A of the rules, some rules in sections B, C, and D limit the actions of a right-of-way boat. This is one of those situations: rule 18 is in section B. Note how rule 18 applies going downwind, but does NOT apply going upwind. You can't sneak in on Port tack at the windward mark and call for room. In this situation they're not beating. Boat B, broke rule 18 by not providing room, and also rule 14 by hitting boat A. They should have done a bunch of penalty turns (four, perhaps?) before continuing their race, or should have withdrawn.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks PaulK for your erudite rounding up of the rules. 
Is it any wonder that so many allow their eyes to glaze over once they have heard about rules 10 & 18? 
I should have done at least 1 360 degree turn tonight in our race. I'll see how it goes.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

C gets room, A gets room, B gets pinwheeled on the outside and screwed on the next upwind leg. (you get room ONLY if there's overlap at the 3 boat circle). 

B has broken rule 18 and 14.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

More importantly, why are cats sailing DDW anyway? Or even close to it? That can't be fast at all.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

zz4gta said:


> More importantly, why are cats sailing DDW anyway? Or even close to it? That can't be fast at all.


I'm sure that if you want to volunteer for the Race Committee, they'll be happy to let you run the next race. Remember these are Catboats, not Catamarans.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

ah, my mistake. I saw cat and assumed there were 2 hulls. oops. 

I have volunteered as RC, but what does that have to do with boats not sailing their polars?


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Sometimes sailing by the lee is faster than ddw. It can create flow over the sail, which is better than having the air simply stall out and create turbulence when it hits a flat surface perpendicular to its direction. Catboats, with their big mains providing all the power, frequently end up sailing by the lee on purpose because of this, when the course is ddw. It's a little like sprit boats going 'way off on a reach instead of ddw, because it's faster for them to do it that way.


----------



## MITBeta (May 13, 2011)

Boat B should have used its starboard tack status to its advantage earlier (before the zone) or jibed and used its leeward status to its advantage earlier. Once in the zone, the inside boat gets mark room:



> 18 MARK-ROOM
> 18.1 When Rule 18 Applies
> Rule 18 applies between boats when they are required to leave a mark on the same side and at least one of them is in the zone. However, it does not apply
> (a) between boats on opposite tacks on a beat to windward,
> ...


----------

